# Game 67: Lakers @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Thursday, March 17th--8:00ET









Miami Heat
(50-16)

vs.









Los Angeles Lakers
(32-31)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

lakers want this one BAAAAAD
but they got no shot at it :no: 

102-91 HEAT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

question again: what will shaq and kobe do when the starting players greet each other before the game starts???

my prediction:
heat 110
-
lakers 98


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

@Shaq_Diesel: why did you take a red car instead of a gold one?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

u think Caron will guard Dwyane tomorrow night??


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Will the Heat fans in Miami boo Butler and Odom???


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Sueng said:


> Will the Heat fans in Miami boo Butler and Odom???




I seriously doubt it (and hope not)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sueng said:


> Will the Heat fans in Miami boo Butler and Odom???


I really hope they applaud for them because they kept it going last year, and I liked to be a fan of miami last year!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I bet we cheer for all those guys...no reason at all for us to hate them (unless they beat us in the 4th)


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Sueng said:



> Will the Heat fans in Miami boo Butler and Odom???


Who ever boo's those guys should be beaten to death with a stick.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

CB4, Odom and B.G. were great for us last season and they really didnt leave on bad terms...

I doubt they'll hear boo's!!!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

This should be an interesting game, but this all depends on how hungry the Lakers are and how un-selfish and effective Kobe Bryant can be. This week, LA has been downright horrible and cannot buy themselves a win. On the other side of things, they came out more aggresive and showed desire to beat the Diesel on Christmas day. The rest, is history. 

I'll be at the AA arena. The Lakers are in bad shape and are on their way out of the playoff picture, but I can still hope to steal a win. 

My prediction:

Heat - 103
Lakers - 97


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

IMHO caron lamar and brian will receive a standing ovation during the player introductions.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

It's Corvette time again! Mwahahaha!


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

Kobe=booed heavily
Lamar,Caron,Grant= Standing O


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

crush! :biggrin:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

welcome back CB, LO and BG!!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I want this game BAD!!!*

After the way Shaq fouled out in LA, and with the Fakers playing so bad now, this would be a real bad loss for the team and Shaq's ego. I know Shaq's ego shouldn't be a concern over the team, but he is still bitter at the Lakers. I want to hear Kobe get booed out of the arena all night! No look or touch for Kobe at the tip, stay strong and Big Fella! I want to see Shaq send Kobe's $hit and put him on his a$$, foul or no foul! I want to see the Heat win BIG! I want to see Shaq Daddy go for *30-14-5-4!!!!!*

I think the TNT studio crew is calling the game courtside tonight, so that should be a treat.

*I WANT THIS GAME BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :curse:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

My bad on the TNT crew doing the play by play. They are not doing it, but are there in the AAA.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Woah Kobe defiantely just carresed the ref's head


KEEP IT IN THE PANTS


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade over Odom!!!


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Look Out Below Lamar


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 quick fouls on Mihm!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade stole from Kobe, then Dunked, was sweet. I can't stand Kobe Bryant. He's such an Egomaniac. I hope Wade makes Kobe his B**ch tonite. :curse:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I just wanted to say Go Heat :banana:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Cook just body checked wade


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools for 3!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

ITS DRAMA RIGHT HERE IN MY HOUSE... MY brother's is as die hard a fan of the lakers as i am of miami!

it's heating up in here! :cheers:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

BigWill33176 said:


> Look Out Below Lamar


AGAIN!


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

damn, this game isn't on tv for me

Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with another smash!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon to Dwyane!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ref You Suck 

Ref You Suck


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kobe All-Defense my ***.....he can't stick Dwyane any better than Ariza did


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We got lazy at the end of the qtr and gave up way too many easy buckets!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a messed up call on Damon....he didnt even touch him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"Call Something on Kobe" 

Tell it how it is Dwyane...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

what did wade just say? call some on who?

both teams are putting on a show, its good basketball. 2 things i didnt like, keyon hogging the ball and forcing bad shots without 1 pass, and haslem is having a bad shooting night. thats about it, haslem should sit in the 2nd cause its just not his night. shandon is doing well, i say give the majority of hazlems minutes to him in the 2nd half.

but what did dwyane say?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> "Call Something on Kobe"
> 
> Tell it how it is Dwyane...


He aint invincible!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> "Call Something on Kobe"
> 
> Tell it how it is Dwyane...


Flash is just too... FAST for ****!


----------



## BiggestWadeFanEver (Mar 6, 2005)

HALFTIME ...How great is this game y'all....Kobe keeps trying to talk **** to WADE... wait,what? Was that Flash in your face hangin from the hoop? He's TOOOO HOT!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this is gonna be a good 2nd half


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We need a lot more of Shaq in the second half, and a little bit more from the Jones Boyz. DWade will get his, but he can't get caught up in a 1 on 1 contest with Kobe.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's right Kobe....get the **** out


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the block on Kobe!!!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Get back **** you don't know me like that!

Wade sends ****'s shot out of bounds


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how about a travel on Atkins? not that hard of a call...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How did D.J. miss that...

U gotta hit that sh*t!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Stick to 3 pointers DJ


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i cant believe eddie couldnt dunk that.. damm


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Playing like crap, but up 2 going into the 4th


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dooling!!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I've noticed this about Wade, why the hell does he dribble the ball so soft/low? Many of his turnovers are caused by this.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Wade said:


> I've noticed this about Wade, why the hell does he dribble the ball so soft/low? Many of his turnovers are caused by this.


He dribbles low so he can explode out of the crossover!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're smacking these fools!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Heat win... It's over baby, we take the season 2-0


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

11 in a row!
51-16


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq 2
Kobe 0


Heat win!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

AP- Dwyane Wade -- pumped up by a comment Bryant made as the first half expired -- scored eight of his 27 points in the fourth quarter, and O'Neal had a 25-point, 12-rebound game that helped lift the Miami Heat to a 102-89 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers on Thursday night
Bryant, according to Wade, told Miami's second-year guard ``Stop crying'' as the teams were preparing to leave the court following a first half in which Wade was often agitated over non-calls. 

``I don't want to say what I said,'' Wade said. ``I told him that I wasn't talking to him, for one. And for two, I pretty much told him a lot of stuff. I don't want to get into it.'' 

how great is that???


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

11 in a row baby!!
:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: 

*That's 11 dancing bananas*


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Congratulations on the victory. You've got a great team, although we still gave you a run for your money and I'm proud we kept it tight untill the 4th quarter.

I may not be rooting for you because of the Diesel, but I wish you the best of luck and an injury free season.


----------

